
Two Lines of Code to Bulletproof Encryption - RunningToMars
https://blog.wolfram.com/2020/06/16/two-lines-of-code-to-bulletproof-encryption-advancements-in-cryptography-development-in-the-wolfram-language/
======
bloak
That article has one of the most inaccurate uses of the word "exponentially"
that I have ever seen, and I've seen a lot of them.

